# Streets of Willow Springs 4/18/03



## corruptor (Aug 27, 2002)

http://www.duratecperformance.com/willow/eventA.htm

Friday, April 18th. I'm signed up for it. Hope to see some other Nissans out there!


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

thats soo nice i wish i could go but i have school. oh well. post up how it went!


----------



## corruptor (Aug 27, 2002)

just got back from the track. it was soooo fun, but the windy weather gave everyone headaches. anyhow, there were ALOT of SVT focus' and miatas. the craziest car had to be a custom race-built porsche.... it made about 700whp according to the owner.

anyway, I will post up some pics in the next couple of days along with my impressions on the track


----------



## corruptor (Aug 27, 2002)

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=53417

you can read my write up there!


----------

